# Sydney (Bluefish Point) 12 August AM



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Kraley,
Can you give directions for the launch spot / carpark. i.e. where abouts around Shelly beach do you launch, is there a spot where we can park and drop kayaks easily into the water or do we have to do the long haul down the access road and on to the beach.
Will see you guys down there either way.


----------



## Redfin (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Kraley,

I'm in and I'm pretty sure Tugboat is as well.

Where abouts exactly do you park your car? I asked on the edge at the boat show but I didn't quite get it.

I may possibly launch a little earlier as I have things to do on Sunday.

Michael


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

like the sound of this 

gotta do some stuff on Saturday....including trying to install my fish finder on the Adventure..

if all goes well...will see you guys there


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi kraley,
Sounds like fun, if the weather is kind I will see you out there as I will launch a bit earlier as I have to be back by 9am.
Southerly


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey Ken, 
Was absolutely flat and not much wind at Bronte today, even saw a number of kayakers out on the water.
I'm going to head down to Shelly in the morning and if it looks feasible will launch.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Still not feeling fully recovered from the flu so going to give it a miss in the morning, Goodluck boys!


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I'll be there hopefully sometime 7am for a launch. Looks like small swell and shouldn't be much wind until the sun picks up. Fall back if too bad will be Narrabeen lake or middle harbour upstream of spit bridge, but I reckon a couple of hours should be possible  8)

edit:not sure about this as its already windy in Dee Why at 5am, which isn't normal this time in a morning  . Will head down and give it a look seabreeze is saying 12-15 knots gusting 20 knots which doesn't sound too good (for me anyway)


----------

